# HELP! Silver Alert



## Cooking Goddess (Nov 27, 2017)

A friend of mine is missing. His wife directed me in the last play I was in. They are very dear people - I've been thinking of all the ways I could help. Of course I shared the Facebook post, but I realized that I "know" a wider geographic area of people here at DC than what I have in my Facebook friends' list. 

Dennis (and his wife Mary) live in Southbridge, MA. However, they are Texas natives, Mary being from Big Spring and Dennis from Ft. Worth. I think they were living in the Dallas area when they moved to MA a decade+ ago.

Here is the link to a Boston TV station's news story. If you even suspect that you see Dennis, please contact the authorities. His family and all of his many friends are worried about him.

*Police issue silver alert for missing Southbridge man*

If you're the praying kind, a few prayers for them would be appreciated, too. Thank you.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 27, 2017)

Oh NO NO!
We don't live anywhere near either locale, 
but I do know that if the Arizona authorities have any 
inkling that a missing Senior may be in the area, 
it'll be posted allover the highway message boards 
(we had one recently and they were found btw :phew.
In any case though, I do send my prayers towards
your friends and their family CG.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Nov 27, 2017)

Thanks, K-Girl. Actually, I keep getting this niggling thought that Dennis is headed back "home" to TX over roads that he and Mary would have driven on their trips from here-to-there over the years. He does have some memory issues, and they just flew back from a family funeral in TX. It's been a rough week, since Mary's Dad died just a week ago today.

Maybe if everyone who has a Facebook account shared the news story with their friends, we just might end up having this information seen by someone that can make a difference. Grasping at straws, but I don't know what else I can do for Mary right now...


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 27, 2017)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Thanks, K-Girl. Actually, I keep getting this niggling thought that Dennis is headed back "home" to TX over roads that he and Mary would have driven on their trips from here-to-there over the years. He does have some memory issues, and they just flew back from a family funeral in TX. It's been a rough week, since Mary's Dad died just a week ago today.
> 
> Maybe if everyone who has a Facebook account shared the news story with their friends, we just might end up having this information seen by someone that can make a difference. Grasping at straws, but *I don't know what else I can do for Mary right now*...




I think that's really loads that you have already done!
Social media is huge!
I'll post this on my Twitter account!
And you  know what they say about a womens intuition ...
(I was think along your same lines, shared them with DH who agreed btw)


----------



## caseydog (Nov 27, 2017)

Does he have credit cards? If so, has his wife checked for CC activity? That can tell a lot, especially if he is trying to go "home" to Texas. 

CD


----------



## buckytom (Nov 27, 2017)

Prayers sent. I've contacted the NJ state and NYC police.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 28, 2017)

Thanks for this important message CG.  Prayers going forth.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Nov 28, 2017)

*Update*

Thanks for the prayers and help, guys. Sadly, no good news to report - yet. We found out that Dennis was somewhere in Connecticut yesterday (Monday) morning, but the post was just that vague - no details as to exactly where. The police were going to review video to see if he was alone. It's possible that upon closer examination, the person on the video wasn't Dennis after all. 

*bt*, thanks for adding this to the NY and NJ sites. *CD*, I'm sure all those investigating this are looking at the credit card activity. I do know that it appears he took his cell phone, but attempts to locate him using it have proven fruitless since he has it turned off.

Keep up your good thoughts, and share the link to the Missing Person report with everyone and anyone you can think of. Thanks again.


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 28, 2017)

Hoping and praying that Dennis is found safe, CG.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Nov 28, 2017)

How sad, I hope he is found soon.


----------



## cjmmytunes (Nov 29, 2017)

Hopes and prayers for both you and your friends.  I don't know what I would do if my Mom did something similar.  Luckily, she doesn't seem to want to go out anywhere without me with her.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Nov 29, 2017)

*Curiouser and Curiouser...*

As of right now, Dennis' current location is unknown. However, as the linked news story mentions, he had been seen at a bank in Stamford, CT (about 125 miles from his home) Monday morning, then paid cash for a night's stay at a hotel in New Jersey. By the time the police reached the hotel on Tuesday, Dennis had already checked out.

*Police: Missing Southbridge man stayed at NJ hotel*

ALL of this behavior is out of character for Dennis. I know his wife is confused and worried beyond belief. I hope and pray there is a happy resolution soon.


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 29, 2017)

CG, I can't imagine what his wife and friends are going through right now. He seems to be barely one step ahead of those who are searching for him.  Hoping and praying he is soon found and brought home safe and sound. Please continue to keep us posted.


----------



## Addie (Dec 2, 2017)

Fortunately CG., we have members in every state he might go through. So if each of those members could contact the State Police on their individual states, he can leave a video trail. Here's hoping and praying that he is found and safely returned to Mary.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 2, 2017)

That's why I posted this information on DC, *Addie*. I "know" people in more states through here than I do in my friends list on Facebook. 

*****************************

Update: Since finding out that Dennis was at the New Jersey hotel on Tuesday, there has been no further information on anyone seeing him anywhere. He's been gone six days. While it hurts my heart to say this, to me personally, it's looking more and more like he planned on "running away". Depending on how much money he withdrew from the bank, he could stay off the grid for a long, long time...  SO very out of character from the guy I know. SO very heartbreaking for his dear wife of 30 years to be going through this trying time no matter what his cause for leaving.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 2, 2017)

*CG*, please pass along my ALOHA to Mary and her family.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 2, 2017)

Silver Alert?  I've seen Amber alerts on freeways and TV here.  Silver for senior citizens?


----------



## msmofet (Dec 2, 2017)

Caslon said:


> Silver Alert? I've seen Amber alerts on freeways and TV here. Silver for senior citizens?


 Yes. I see them often on highway alert boards here in NJ.


----------



## Addie (Dec 2, 2017)

We have to remember that the baby boomers are now our elderly. And unfortunately for some of them Alzheimer is a reality.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 3, 2017)

*He's home!*

Just before 11:00 PM tonight (Saturday), Mary posted that Dennis had been found and was back home with his family. The only other detail is that Dennis is in need of medical attention and that he would be seeing their family doctor ASAP. 

Thank you all for any little bit you did during this search, whether it be making sure this information was on State Highway Patrol websites or just your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 3, 2017)

CG, I'm so thankful he was found! You and your friend must be incredibly relieved. Take care.


----------



## cjmmytunes (Dec 3, 2017)

CG, I am so glad he's home!  Keeping them both in my prayers that his medical issues are solved quickly and that they are not serious.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 3, 2017)

So good to hear!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 3, 2017)

Good news!


----------



## Addie (Dec 3, 2017)

Good news is always welcome.


----------



## Just Cooking (Dec 3, 2017)

Pleased he is safely home...   

Ross


----------

